
This is Nokia's Android phone - palebluedot
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/10/5197746/nokia-android-phone-normandy
======
rbanffy
I wonder what the implications of Nokia, now part of Microsoft, distributing
GPL'ed software Microsoft says violates patents Microsoft uses to extort
companies with, are.

